# Are valve cover caps necessary?



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Can one ride safely without valve cover caps.? Do the pros use them?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll go first, to answer your three questions in order

1. no
2. yes
3 I don't know, but I'd bet not.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

JMO, but I think they're necessary insofar that they offer protection to the Presta valve tips.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

You do not need valve covers or the little nuts that go around the valve stem. I throw them out. They just get in the way when you need to change a flat. I don't know if pros use them but even if they do, when they get a flat during a race they just replace the entire wheel anyway. It's faster.

see this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/valve-stem-caps-208248.html


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

rockridge said:


> Can one ride safely without valve cover caps.? Do the pros use them?


you've been a member since 2004 and you need this important issue resolved now...?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

only if you are worried about dirt collecting and somehow damaging the valve (more likely with schrader than with presta).


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Do you need them, no. However be aware that some local ordinances do require them, just like cars and trucks, and if inspected and they aren't there, you could be fined. The likelyhood of that happening is only slightly better than Cthulhu showing up for your group ride, but it is possible (even if not probable).
I use the retaining ring on the valve stems though, since if they weren't needed, the manufacturer would not spend the money on threading and extra material costs. Besides they don't hurt anything, and not even the most rabid weight weenie could argue that the weight would inhibit your performance.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I always use the caps on my mountain bike and commuter bike as they offer some level of protection from the dirt and water that I could possibly go through. My road bike I couldn't say if there is a cap or not, not so worried about it there.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

junior1210 said:


> Do you need them, no. However be aware that some local ordinances do require them, just like cars and trucks, and if inspected and they aren't there, you could be fined. The likelyhood of that happening is only slightly better than Cthulhu showing up for your group ride, but it is possible (even if not probable).
> *I use the retaining ring on the valve stems though, since if they weren't needed, the manufacturer would not spend the money on threading and extra material costs.* Besides they don't hurt anything, and not even the most rabid weight weenie could argue that the weight would inhibit your performance.


So you're saying you've never seen the many different types of tubes (and tubular tires) that aren't threaded? And what about valve extenders? Have you ever even seen an extender that's threaded on the outside? 
They are in fact capable of causing problems when people overtighten them and pull valves from tubes. All the retaining rings really do is rattle loose and annoy the rider. They are DEFINITELY not needed.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

In decades of riding and never once having used valve caps or valve nuts on bikes for road, dirt road, gravel road, track, mountain, around town and probably a few other things I've never suffered one iota of an issue from not having them. Chuck 'em.

Oh yeah I do use valve caps for one thing - preventing the nut & stem damaging my rolled up spare tubes in the under saddle bag. Don't leave home without 'em.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never used them in 30 years. I can't imagine why people think they're necessary. Screwing the tip in provides all the protection you'll ever need for both damage and keeping dust, etc. out of the valve.

On the other hand, I can't imagine any problem with using them. Except it just adds to the hassle of airing up the tires - I air mine up almost every ride. Just another thing to have to take off, find a place to set down, lose it, hunt for it, clean it off because it fell in the dirt or mud, etc. Why bother?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Camilo said:


> *I've never used them in 30 years.* I can't imagine why people think they're necessary. Screwing the tip in provides all the protection you'll ever need for both damage and keeping dust, etc. out of the valve.


Conversely, I always have (used them for 30 years). 

I'll agree they aren't 'necessary', but while the presta tip protects the valve, covers protect the tip. And the added weight doesn't seem to hold me back on the hills much.  



Camilo said:


> Why bother?


Because it's really no bother. :wink5:


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

*Theoretical Usage for Valve Dust Caps*

I can't really think of a good reason to have dust caps over Presta valves. However, with Schrader valves, I can think of at least a couple of reasons. First of all, if you ever have the opportunity to roll thru some type of sedimentary cement-like mud. This mud could dry and get set inside the valve stem and become a real PITA to remove. Also, if you should ever roll thru some type of puddle with a low PH value, the acid would most probably eat right thru the valve seal, while it just sits there in the valve crevice. This could lead to continuous slow leaks, or quite possibly even worse, without a cap.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I heard the UCI is going to make valve caps mandatory next year. Something about not riding modified equipment or something like that.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

With or without makes no different, but without a cap wheels look cooler. Although do keep a valve cap on the tubes inside your saddle bag. The sharp tip of the presta valve could rub up against the tube and eventually puncture it.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

I keep a ziplock bag full of valve nuts and caps in case new folks show up to the ride...I quickly install so they underestimate the competition!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Conversely, I always have (used them for 30 years).
> 
> I'll agree they aren't 'necessary', but while the presta tip protects the valve, covers protect the tip. And the added weight doesn't seem to hold me back on the hills much.
> 
> ...


Well, like I said, it is a bother - a tiny one, yes - if you air up your tires every day and regularly fumble and drop little things! :blush2:


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

run one wheel with a cap and the other one without for a year.

make notes after each ride on all issues related to valve caps.

get back to us with your findings.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> run one wheel with a cap and the other one without for a year.
> 
> make notes after each ride on all issues related to valve caps.
> 
> get back to us with your findings.


^ Post of the week ^ :thumbsup:


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Not necessary at all to use a valve cap on a Presta tube, but you should use one on your spare tube to prevent the valve from damaging it. Those caps weigh nothing so you're not going to notice anything there. Having said that, I use them because I like the finish look they provide...I'm weird!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

rockridge said:


> Can one ride safely without valve cover caps.?


A valve cover should be sufficient. Can't see a reason to put a cap on top of the valve cover.


----------

